# Apple store : Compte Pro ?



## Raoul Simpson (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon laboratoire va s'équiper de plusieurs ipad pour remplacer quelques vieux macbook.
L'utilisation principale sera pour faire des présentations en déplacement.

Mon problème, c'est que je vais devoir installer Keynote sur ces ipad et donc passer par l'app store.
Comment faire?
Je n'ai pas vu despace pro chez apple.
J'ai à ma disposition une carte de crédit pro nominative, mais je me vois mal faire un compte associé à cette carte, compte qui sera utilisé sur plusieurs ipad.
Il est également impossible que je donne le mot de passe du compte aux utilisateurs, sinon, ils installerons n'importe quoi. Mais si je ne leur donne pas le mot de passe, ils pourront rien installer:rateau:

Je suis donc à la recherche d'utilisateurs d'ipad en milieu professionnel qui puissent me dire comment sont geré leur ipad, car je suis un peu dans une impasse.

Merci par avance.


----------



## arbaot (29 Novembre 2011)

un peu de lecture:

Guide de déploiement en entreprise:
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Guide_de_deploiement_en_entreprise.pdf

l'Utilitaire de configuration iPhone (iOs en fait)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1465?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://help.apple.com/iosdeployment-ipcu/


----------



## Vinsouille (30 Novembre 2011)

Guillaume Gete (consultant Apple) fait aussi de très bons livres (des références, carrément!) sur l'utilisation en entreprise. 

C'est disponible ici > gete.net
 
Vincent.


----------

